# EL TIEMPO EN PERSONA



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Luis Baba Nakao

Economista Tiempo para pensar En innumerables ocasiones hemos tenido que responder a la pregunta ¿qué edad tiene usted? Nos hemos sentido con algo de temor a que nuestro interlocutor nos considere o muy joven o muy maduro para conseguir una pensión, un empleo, ingresar a un local de espectáculos o ser aceptados en el colegio.

Los jóvenes en general desean aparentar más edad; las personas de edad, en cambio, desean aparentar menos edad y las mujeres más que seguros desean quedarse en los 29 años o simplemente no contestar la pregunta.
Hace unas semanas Kei Agarie, una persona a quien aprecio, me envió un texto que resumo a continuación:
Imagínese que exista un banco que cada mañana abona en tu cuenta la cantidad de S/. 86,400.

Ese extraño banco, al mismo tiempo, no arrastra tu saldo de un día para otro: cada noche borra de tu cuenta el saldo que no has gastado.
¿Qué harías? Me imagino que retirar todos los días la cantidad que no has gastado, ¿verdad?
Pues bien: cada uno de nosotros tenemos ese banco: su nombre es el tiempo.
Cada mañana ese banco abona en tu cuenta personal 86,400 segundos.
Cada noche ese banco borra de tu cuenta y da como pérdida cualquier cantidad de ese saldo que no hayas invertido en algo provechoso.
Ese banco no arrastra saldos de un día a otro, no permite sobregiros.
Cada día te abre una nueva cuenta.
Cada noche elimina los saldos del día.
Si no usas tu saldo durante el día, tú eres el que pierdes. No puedes dar marcha atrás.

No existen cargos a cuenta del ingreso de mañana: debes vivir el presente con el saldo de hoy.
Por tanto, un buen consejo es que debes invertir tu tiempo de tal manera que consigas lo mejor de salud, felicidad y éxito.
El reloj sigue su marcha… consigue lo máximo en el día.
¿Cómo saber cuál es el valor del tiempo?
Para entender el valor de un año, pregúntale a un estudiante que repitió el año.

Para poder entender al valor de un mes, pregúntale a una madre que alumbró a un bebé prematuro.
Para poder entender el valor de una semana, pregúntale al editor de un semanario.
Para poder entender el valor de una hora, pregúntales a los enamorados que esperan para encontrarse.
Para poder entender el valor de un minuto, pregúntale a un ejecutivo que perdió el vuelo y el negocio.
Para poder entender el valor de un segundo, pregúntale a una persona que estuvo a punto de tener un accidente.
Para poder entender el valor de una milésima de segundo, pregúntale al atleta que ganó la medalla de plata en las olimpiadas.
El tiempo no lo podemos guardar ni parar, sólo podemos disfrutarlo viéndole discurrir. El tiempo de felicidad no es posible que dure más que el tiempo de sufrimiento; el tiempo está expresado en días, horas y minutos, todos de una misma duración y tiene la misma duración, tanto para el rico como para el pobre.

El tiempo es uno de los tesoros más valiosos del ser humano. Sin embargo, no tiene precio, su valor depende del buen uso que hagamos para encontrar el éxito y la felicidad. ¿Los peruanos estamos haciendo buen uso de nuestro tiempo?


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

pues tal parece que solo lo dedicamos a renegar de nuestra situación pero muy pocos se ponen activos y "manos a la obra" a cambiar o tratar de cambiarlo. En vez de esperar que las cosas vengan, hay que buscarlas porque el tiempo corre y corre y no hay quien lo pare, a lo mejor cuando nos llega algo , ya es muy tarde.

Me gustó el artículo que has puesto, felicitaciones, es muy interesante tu participación en el foro


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> pues tal parece que solo lo dedicamos a renegar de nuestra situación pero muy pocos se ponen activos y "manos a la obra" a cambiar o tratar de cambiarlo. En vez de esperar que las cosas vengan, hay que buscarlas porque el tiempo corre y corre y no hay quien lo pare, a lo mejor cuando nos llega algo , ya es muy tarde.
> 
> Me gustó el artículo que has puesto, felicitaciones, es muy interesante tu participación en el foro


Gracias..eres el primero que me felicita   
Me gustan mucho los articulos de Luis Baba Nakao y por eso lo comparto..


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Exactamente, yo jamas espero que un proyecto toque la puerta de mi casa, yo lo busco! Si uno quiere algo, lo busca.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

"El largo camino del amor" es otro de sus articulos que publique, creo esta una pagina atraz...para los que gusten..


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Muy bueno el articulo, y es verdad casi nadie valora el tiempo, al peruano le gusta dejar todo para el ultimo, Asi que muchachos a aprovechar su tiempo y no lo pierdan en este foro. Viciosos.!


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Muy bueno el articulo, y es verdad casi nadie valora el tiempo, al peruano le gusta dejar todo para el ultimo, Asi que muchachos a aprovechar su tiempo y no lo pierdan en este foro. Viciosos.!


Jajajajaja :laugh:


----------

